# PCBGuitarmania Ultimate Pharaoh



## jjjimi84 (Dec 8, 2021)

This is a take on a Black Arts Toneworks Pharaoh but with a few mods. Instead of an input toggle we have a pot and there is a rotary with clipping options. This was built stock to v1.0 build docs and that is how this whole demo was shot. It has since been modded with a video detailing that forthcoming. Essentially there were 5 caps mislabeled that should have been 470nf instead of 47nf, which is why this pedal seems dark to me. It is built in a 1590bb enclosure and airbrushed sparkle gold and then hand painted with a Thundercats Mumm-Ra. This is my favorite painting I did this year and this build turned out really nice, any thundercats fans out there?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Dec 8, 2021)

Looks great!
Both a fan of the Thundercats and Thundercat!
I have fond memories of my Lion-O action figure with the light-up eyes (you actually had a ring with a AAA battery in it to make contact to a pad in his back to light up the eyes).


----------



## blackhatboojum (Dec 8, 2021)

Nice build!  I too was a fan of the Tundercats when I was a kid.  Panthro was the shit!


----------



## fig (Dec 8, 2021)

We still have our son's Thundercat (Ho!) action figures somewhere. He loved that show and Masters of the Universe, and drove us crazy with the Snake Mtn microphone.

What can I say? Another _next level_ build report!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 8, 2021)

I watched thundercats but I don't think I had any of the action figures. The show I remember most fondly and had all the toys for was M.A.S.K. 

Can't wait to watch this video later


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 8, 2021)

As always, great looking build!


----------



## Barry (Dec 8, 2021)

fig said:


> We still have our son's Thundercat (Ho!) action figures somewhere. He loved that show and Masters of the Universe, and drove us crazy with the Snake Mtn microphone.
> 
> What can I say? Another _next level_ build report!


Spent many a Saturday morning watching with my boys


----------



## cooder (Dec 8, 2021)

Spiffin! Most excellent painting there indeed, top notch! 
I dunno what Thundercat you're talking about, our pet moggie is a bit of a Thundercat, but that's where my expertise ends...


----------



## Joshhr (Dec 8, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> I watched thundercats but I don't think I had any of the action figures. The show I remember most fondly and had all the toys for was M.A.S.K.
> 
> Can't wait to watch this video later


Mask is/was amazing.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Dec 8, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Looks great!
> Both a fan of the Thundercats and Thundercat!
> I have fond memories of my Lion-O action figure with the light-up eyes (you actually had a ring with a AAA battery in it to make contact to a pad in his back to light up the eyes).


I never had a single toy but watched that show every morning I could, how did that toy fare as time went on? A lot of my toys that the batteries were left in turned rusty and gross.



blackhatboojum said:


> Nice build!  I too was a fan of the Tundercats when I was a kid.  Panthro was the shit!


Panthero was the shit, he was always the pimp thundercat to me.



fig said:


> We still have our son's Thundercat (Ho!) action figures somewhere. He loved that show and Masters of the Universe, and drove us crazy with the Snake Mtn microphone.
> 
> What can I say? Another _next level_ build report!


Thank you! That is awesome you still have all of them, as soon as I bought my first house my parents dumped all of my stuff off.



Harry Klippton said:


> I watched thundercats but I don't think I had any of the action figures. The show I remember most fondly and had all the toys for was M.A.S.K.
> 
> Can't wait to watch this video later





Joshhr said:


> Mask is/was amazing.



Gentlemen my MASK envy goes deep, I loved those toys. I bet I still have that maroon convertible with wings that came out the bottom. Played with that all of the time.

A big thank you to all of you! Next week I am putting out a follow up video that talks mods and part substitution, its all edited and ready to roll.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 9, 2021)

Jazzmaster with a reverse headstock? Well that's kinda cool


----------



## jjjimi84 (Dec 9, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> Jazzmaster with a reverse headstock? Well that's kinda cool


The inlays match the finish……


----------



## jjjimi84 (Dec 15, 2021)

Here is this weeks video showcasing the mods.


----------



## fig (Dec 15, 2021)

Huge difference! Like Cringer to Battlecat!
Thanks Dan!


----------



## benny_profane (Dec 15, 2021)

Is that a bracket securing the jewel lens?


----------



## jjjimi84 (Dec 15, 2021)

benny_profane said:


> Is that a bracket securing the jewel lens?


Keen eye sir! I could not find a nut for the amp jewel so I went to the hardware store and rummaged through every drawer to find that little bracket.


----------



## benny_profane (Dec 15, 2021)

jjjimi84 said:


> Keen eye sir! I could not find a nut for the amp jewel so I went to the hardware store and rummaged through every drawer to find that little bracket.


Nice work! I've been trying to find something similar. I've got a few of those lenses and am not terribly confident with the hot glue method.


----------



## swelchy (Dec 15, 2021)

lol... awesome... I've been watching your youtube channel for a while...


----------



## Robert (Dec 15, 2021)

jjjimi84 said:


> Keen eye sir! I could not find a nut for the amp jewel so I went to the hardware store and rummaged through every drawer to find that little bracket.



In case anyone is looking for those, they're called snap rings (or retaining rings).     You can find them at most hardware or auto parts stores.   I saw an assortment at Harbor Freight last week and almost grabbed it, but realized I'd probably only need one size out of the whole box.  

Any idea what size that one is?


----------



## jjjimi84 (Dec 15, 2021)

swelchy said:


> lol... awesome... I've been watching your youtube channel for a while...


Thank you for tuning in! I appreciate it very much.


Robert said:


> In case anyone is looking for those, they're called snap rings (or retaining rings).     You can find them at most hardware or auto parts stores.   I saw an assortment at Harbor Freight last week and almost grabbed it, but realized I'd probably only need one size out of the whole box.
> 
> Any idea what size that one is?


I have no idea but I will find out and report back. I know I sat at ACE Hardware with the jewel for quite some time trying to find the right one.


----------



## finebyfine (Dec 16, 2021)

Awesome build! Looks great!! 



Robert said:


> Any idea what size that one is?



Fender styles are 9/16” if I remember right


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 16, 2021)

Holy crap that's a big difference. This sounds killer!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Dec 16, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> Holy crap that's a big difference. This sounds killer!


It sounds waaaayyyy better and the clipping options are more pronounced.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 16, 2021)

I really wanted to love my rullywow pharaoh build. Maybe I need to do this version with your mods instead 🤔


----------



## Kroars (Dec 16, 2021)

jjjimi84 said:


> This is a take on a Black Arts Toneworks Pharaoh but with a few mods. Instead of an input toggle we have a pot and there is a rotary with clipping options. This was built stock to v1.0 build docs and that is how this whole demo was shot. It has since been modded with a video detailing that forthcoming. Essentially there were 5 caps mislabeled that should have been 470nf instead of 47nf, which is why this pedal seems dark to me. It is built in a 1590bb enclosure and airbrushed sparkle gold and then hand painted with a Thundercats Mumm-Ra. This is my favorite painting I did this year and this build turned out really nice, any thundercats fans out there?


Great build.  Your videos are so awesome.  Keep up the great work!!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Dec 16, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> I really wanted to love my rullywow pharaoh build. Maybe I need to do this version with your mods instead 🤔


Try it out, whats the worst that happens it still sounds like poo?

Rullywow axis fuzz is really badass, maybe @PedalPCB will put out that delicious piece of over priced Roger Mayer goodness.


Kroars said:


> Great build.  Your videos are so awesome.  Keep up the great work!!


@Kroars Thank you so much! Format is evolving and I am spending this weekend trying to figure out how to use my cameras better. Everyvideo is a learning experience and I have plenty more planned.


----------



## nemonihil (Jan 4, 2022)

jjjimi84 said:


> This is a take on a Black Arts Toneworks Pharaoh but with a few mods. Instead of an input toggle we have a pot and there is a rotary with clipping options. This was built stock to v1.0 build docs and that is how this whole demo was shot. It has since been modded with a video detailing that forthcoming. Essentially there were 5 caps mislabeled that should have been 470nf instead of 47nf, which is why this pedal seems dark to me. It is built in a 1590bb enclosure and airbrushed sparkle gold and then hand painted with a Thundercats Mumm-Ra. This is my favorite painting I did this year and this build turned out really nice, any thundercats fans out there?


Hi, this is me who had requested the updates in the BOM for this pedal last summer. I had found a talk on the Reddit discussing those errors in the electronic components of this pedal and asked the authors of the circuit about it. Gonzalo then had updated the building docs and published them under version 1.1.

I have some questions about your experience when building this pedal. Could we discuss it somewhere like in FB Messenger or in whatever which chat?

Best,
Denis


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jan 4, 2022)

nemonihil said:


> Hi, this is me who had requested the updates in the BOM for this pedal last summer. I had found a talk on the Reddit discussing those errors in the electronic components of this pedal and asked the authors of the circuit about it. Gonzalo then had updated the building docs and published them under version 1.1.
> 
> I have some questions about your experience when building this pedal. Could we discuss it somewhere like in FB Messenger or in whatever which chat?
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## Kroars (Mar 29, 2022)

jjjimi84 said:


> This is a take on a Black Arts Toneworks Pharaoh but with a few mods. Instead of an input toggle we have a pot and there is a rotary with clipping options. This was built stock to v1.0 build docs and that is how this whole demo was shot. It has since been modded with a video detailing that forthcoming. Essentially there were 5 caps mislabeled that should have been 470nf instead of 47nf, which is why this pedal seems dark to me. It is built in a 1590bb enclosure and airbrushed sparkle gold and then hand painted with a Thundercats Mumm-Ra. This is my favorite painting I did this year and this build turned out really nice, any thundercats fans out there?


Finally building a couple of these.  How in the hell did you fit that in a 1590bb especially with the big ol’ 1p12t?  I’ve got a couple drilled and as I’m putting the pots in I’m thinking, shit my electrolytics are at least an 1/8th inch above the cover…..  May have to lay those two down and put the trannies as close to the pcb as possible.

I know I’ve mentioned it before, but I love the videos you make!! Thanks for that!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 29, 2022)

Kroars said:


> Finally building a couple of these.  How in the hell did you fit that in a 1590bb especially with the big ol’ 1p12t?  I’ve got a couple drilled and as I’m putting the pots in I’m thinking, shit my electrolytics are at least an 1/8th inch above the cover…..  May have to lay those two down and put the trannies as close to the pcb as possible.
> 
> I know I’ve mentioned it before, but I love the videos you make!! Thanks for that!


It fit just fine but i remember thinking the same thing. Thank you for watching


----------

